# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.7 Update Released - [05/04/2017]

## mohamed73

*Added:  Oppo Region / Network Unlock
- A33
- A37
- A57
- F1
- F1+
- F1s
- Find5
- Joy
- R5
- S7
- Other Models
- Turn On USB Debugging and connect phone.
- Select Model and click on Unlock.   Added Oppo Phone for IMEI Repair (International Edition Only)
- A37f
- A57   Samsung Boot Logo Changer - Updated to support devices with dual logo in firmware.
- Now you can select image of same dimension as in firmware to avoid issues.   Fix Update Error Function - Now you can fix Software update error without full flashing.   Updated Reset FRP function in UFD Method   Added ADB Method in FRP Reset Functions
- You can use this function to Reset FRP on phones with ADB Enabled, by trick or by Combination.   Improved Huawei Boot Repair function  
Improved Port Handling Routine  
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN      / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO      ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR      ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE      RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable fro m Installer folder.
- Enjoy!    SUCCESS STORIES AT A GLANCE?* *Too many success stories, you can not read it in a glance.*   *PLEASE    DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST   REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND    SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE   DELETED IMMEDIATELY.*      				__________________
 BR 
NCK Team 
Powered By Fast Unlocking Ltd.
NCK PRO - NCK Dongle - NCK Box - Cellular Codes - Avengers Box - UMT Box

----------

